# Packet Generator Like Linux PKTGEN?



## mbzadegan (Oct 13, 2013)

Hi everybody,

I search for a FreeBSD packet generator (like Linux kernel pktgen module) that could generate packets with maximum speed through the FreeBSD kernel.

Suggestions?


----------



## phoenix (Oct 18, 2013)

Do some searches for "netmap".  It includes a packet generator for testing.


----------



## mbzadegan (Oct 18, 2013)

Yes, but it is ported only to freebsd FreeBSD and I can't use it on NetBSD!


----------



## DutchDaemon (Oct 19, 2013)

Why would that concern us? This is a FreeBSD forum, your question was FreeBSD-related.


----------



## phoenix (Oct 22, 2013)

mbzadegan said:
			
		

> Yes, but it is ported only to freebsd FreeBSD and I can't use it on NetBSD!



You asked for a tool that would run on FreeBSD, using the FreeBSD kernel, and that's the answer you got.  What does NetBSD have to do with anything?


----------



## SirDice (Oct 23, 2013)

There's net/hping and net/nemesis you can try.


----------



## mbzadegan (Oct 23, 2013)

All of your suggestions useful in application layer!
I search for a solution in kernel layer.
Netmap is a framework and not kernel module.


----------



## silicium (Dec 24, 2014)

net/nemesis expired because llibnet-1.0.2 was removed. But they can still be retrieved from http://nemesis.sourceforge.net and https://ips-builder.googlecode.com/files/libnet-1.0.2a.tar.gz, then compiled with devel/gmake and devel/gcc.


----------

